# 3" speaker grills----->great for xr3's, maybe others



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I ordered a pair of these a few weeks ago for the xr3's hoping they would fit good. Got them yesterday and they were a perfect fit. These are all metal grills, not cheap plastic grills.

Seller only had the one pair up for sale when I bought these so I asked him if he had more and he listed more up on ebay. These are only $10 a pair shipped.

Link to the grills.......

2 3 inch Subwoofer Speaker Covers Waffle Mesh Grills Grilles Protect Guard | eBay

I figured others here might be looking for some grills for there 3" mids so I posted the link. Below is a pic of them on the xr3's. Holes line up perfectly, if you want more pics just ask. The seller also has the dimensions listed in the ebay auction.


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Great also for hat L3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice find

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I figured many folks here could use a set of these. The 3" grills seem to be hard to find, figured I'd see if he had more sets and post it here if he did.

Btw, I bought two more pairs lol. Took about 3 weeks to get them as well, not bad shipping time.

This seller also had some other size grills. He had a nice set of 4" metal grills as well.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

RoyAlpine said:


> Great also for hat L3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


That's good news. I'm going to double check the specs as I just purchased a pair of L3SE's

update:
they're sold out ... fuuuh


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought I had finally found my answer but now they are sold out as noted above. I emailed them about more and immediately get back an automated message saying they are out of office until Feb. 14?!? Can I catch a break here. If anyone knows of a place to get these I would be very interested. Price is wonderful too.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

The seller was actually away from his work for chinese new years. They are now back to work and these grills are now up on ebay once again. I just purchased mine yesterday. I can't wait to see how these look once I get them in. These should be able to be painted too if needed. Great find for the price I think.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

They fit HAT L3's, Tang Band W3-1364SA's and Peerless 830986's with no problems. They look a little strange on the Peerless drivers, only because of the squared off flange of the driver. Mounting holes all line up spot on.


----------

